# New Salamander



## Bricked (Feb 28, 2010)

well, acctually and axolotle. just a few last minute questions. the girls told me i would need a plant to oxygenate the water, is this true? also, will i need a wildlife licence? (which i have for my coastal, just wondering) she also said it wouldnt be neccesary for a filter, just when i change the water put one of those tablets. so, any info and the axolotle?


----------



## Bricked (Feb 28, 2010)

buump


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Feb 28, 2010)

you dont need a lisence


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Feb 28, 2010)

Axolotl Care Sheet - TheAmphibian.co.uk - Axolotl facts, Axolotl Origin, Axolotl Habitat, Axolotl Housing, Axolotl Breeding Ambystoma mexicanum

care sheet


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 28, 2010)

You shouldn't need any plants. You will require some sort of filter to provide water movement (in this case very slow) bacterial filtration and depending on the filter you get mechanical and/or chemical filtration. Similar to a fish tank your setup and filter will need to be cycled. That means you have to build up the required colony of bacteria to convert the ammonia created by the axolotls waste to nitrite and then nitrate. To cycle a tank simply add a nutrient source equivalent to what you will be feeding the axolotl. So some fish food every day ect. This will break down and provide food for the bacteria to multiply. The process of cycling a freshwater tank generally takes a week or so. You will then need to do regular water changes to keep the nitrate level down.

Also they like being in cold water, so on a hot day make sure you either have the tank in an air conditioned room or have a fan blowing air at the water surface. This will increase evaporation keeping the tank cool.

Andrew


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay I was going to give you some advice but there you go ^.


----------



## Bricked (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks for all the great info. what do you think about the price i thought it was great, the things about 15cms and black, and its only 35$


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 28, 2010)

Axo's retail fro $20 for 15-20CM ,wholesale $8-$12 in brissy.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 28, 2010)

But in saying that it's a bit too hot to keep them happy up here. most people like to kill them instead of buying a $400 chiller


----------



## Bricked (Feb 28, 2010)

hmm, thats interesting. im getting it in victoria. what do you guys reckon, change the water how ever much it will need to be changed, or get a filter?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 28, 2010)

Learn about pH NH3 NO2 NO3 , and it's easy as.


----------



## Bricked (Feb 28, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Learn about pH NH3 NO2 NO3 , and it's easy as.


 what what what is all that? post a link to a site explaining it?


----------



## JrFear (Feb 28, 2010)

i find that axos love plants n hiding in them, deff get a filter it will save u a heap of cleaning!
i found the pic of a pretty cool tank to give u an idea! =]

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/32/41203209_568c6815fb.jpg?v=0

get a PH test kit! one thing all fish tanks or in ur case axo tank should have!


----------



## Bricked (Feb 28, 2010)

good idea. im goona gett quite a few plants i think


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 28, 2010)

Bricked said:


> what what what is all that? post a link to a site explaining it?


 
pH and the nitrogen cycle.. goggle will tell you all about it. Life support for fish!


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 28, 2010)

Recommended reading:
The Nitrogen Cycle
The Nitrogen Cycle - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish
Fishless Cycling (or in your case Amphibianless)
Fishless Cycling - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish
Some stuff about filters:
Basic Types of Filters - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish
and basic tank maintenance:
Aquarium Basics: Partial Water Changes - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish

Enjoy


----------



## cwtiger (Mar 8, 2010)

Was going to offer my advice. I have had a axo as a pet for the last 8 years here in Brissy. I have had it since birth and have never chilled the water gotten refridgeration. There is alot of great advice already given to you. I wish you every success with your new addition


----------



## gycho (Mar 8, 2010)

if in doubt on hot days wack em in a container and put em in the fridge of ice cube in the top of the tank


----------

